# Neuer Felt Six Ltd. Carbonrahmen 21,5" 2011 1000g



## coldmirow (8. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/250944398816?...ht_1158wt_1188


----------



## coldmirow (4. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEUER-FELT-S..._Fahrräder&hash=item3a70fee285#ht_1259wt_1188


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

